# Planning my escape ...



## Canalsman (Sep 26, 2018)

I've decided to head south mid-November crossing from Dover to Calais.

I'll be spending the Winter in the south of France again.

If anyone else is heading in that direction around then and would like to team up for the journey south just let me know ...


----------



## carol (Sep 26, 2018)

Enjoy. I'm venturing further south again I think.


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 1, 2018)

*. . . with no particular place to go . . .*

Setting sail from Newhaven on Sunday (one way) to anywhere I fancy.

If anybody wants owt dropping off, get in touch!

Loads of room in van.

£64 one way to Dieppe after discount, and will be heading to Spain/Portugal.

DFDS Freephone from UK 0800 9171201, Freephone from France landline 0800 650100 (chargeable from mobiles).

See you all around.

;-)


----------



## Dezi (Oct 1, 2018)

We are finally getting away within the next 10 days after two postponements, sisterinlaws illness.

Pyrenees and hopefully some walking.

Dezi


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 1, 2018)

Well, it looks like I'll be setting off Thursday/Friday. I can hardly believe it! I'd never have been brave enough to go for it without this forum. I think I've even convinced a cute boy to come with me for a couple of weeks while I find my feet :dance: The bad thing about that is I'm going to have to drop him off in England again. The good thing about that is that it means I won't be as far South by November as I expected and so I'll hopefully be able to bump into more forum folk as I head south again, especially those leaving a bit later. Hopefully I'll get to bump into you Chris, that would be great! I thought I would be out of Southern France by the time you were there. I'm going to head for Langres first and then see where the wind takes me. Looking forward to seeing some of you in sunnier climes!


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 1, 2018)

Dezi said:


> We are finally getting away within the next 10 days after two postponements, sisterinlaws illness.
> 
> Pyrenees and hopefully some walking.
> 
> Dezi



Sorry to here about sisterinlaws bad pyrenees dezi.


----------



## carol (Oct 1, 2018)

bazzybabes said:


> Setting sail from Newhaven on Sunday (one way) to anywhere I fancy.
> 
> If anybody wants owt dropping off, get in touch!
> 
> ...


Oh, thought you were going to get a convoy together! Hopefully you won't be too far away when I get there in January.


----------



## bazzybabes (Oct 1, 2018)

carol said:


> Oh, thought you were going to get a convoy together! Hopefully you won't be too far away when I get there in January.



Sadly I don't know anybody really, only folk I met at the meet at Will's o' Nat's.

Will gladly meet up later, if you want? Maybe you can arrange a convoy to Maroc, Carol?


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 1, 2018)

Anyone passing through the East Algarve... ?
We're about if you need help, advice or drink disposal.
Good news:
They have finally improved that disgraceful N125 from Vila Real to Tavira.


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 1, 2018)

I suggest we might use this thread on a continuing basis as those heading south are en route.

I'll post my anticipated overnight stops as I go ...

Wissant will be my first stop. I always stop here - it's become symbolic and a chance to open the door the first morning and proclaim "We're in France. Hooray!"


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 1, 2018)

We hope to get away for a Month in France or Germany in about two weeks, then back home for appointments and hopefully away again for Xmas and New Year, I will post when something is definite


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 2, 2018)

I`ll be watching with interest because all being well, wind in the right direction and all that malarky we`re going to try and get over there in January / February   :dance:

We`re well used to going over April / May / June as well as September / October but it`ll be the first time in winter        :scared:


----------



## Dezi (Oct 2, 2018)

[QUOTE=trevskoda;969106]Sorry to here about sisterinlaws bad pyrenees dezi.[/QUOTE]



Shes taking unguent for it.

Dezi


----------



## Dezi (Oct 2, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I suggest we might use this thread on a continuing basis as those heading south are en route.
> 
> I'll post my anticipated overnight stood as I go ...
> 
> Wissant will be my first stop. I always stop here - it's become symbolic and a chance to open the door the first morning and proclaim "We're in France. Hooray!"





Our first stop is Nouvion    50.211278, 1.780400    or     50.211569, 1.779262  opposite Carrefore.

Dezi


----------



## Clunegapyears (Oct 2, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> I'm going to head for Langres first and then see where the wind takes me. Looking forward to seeing some of you in sunnier climes!



Love the Langres cheese ... a right stinker.  Keep it in a paper bag, not plastic.


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 2, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Anyone passing through the East Algarve... ?
> We're about if you need help, advice or drink disposal.
> Good news:
> They have finally improved that disgraceful N125 from Vila Real to Tavira.



I need all those things, most of the time :raofl:
If I'm anywhere near I'll be sure to look you up!


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 2, 2018)

POI Admin said:


> I suggest we might use this thread on a continuing basis as those heading south are en route.
> 
> I'll post my anticipated overnight stood as I go ...
> 
> Wissant will be my first stop. I always stop here - it's become symbolic and a chance to open the door the first morning and proclaim "We're in France. Hooray!"



Great idea! And I'm going to steal your proclamation


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 2, 2018)

Clunegapyears said:


> Love the Langres cheese ... a right stinker.  Keep it in a paper bag, not plastic.



I love it too! Definitely one for eating rather than storing in the van for any length of time! As far as I'm concerned, the stinkier the better when it comes to cheese.
Do you guys have any further travel plans as of yet?


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 2, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be setting off Thursday/Friday. I can hardly believe it! I'd never have been brave enough to go for it without this forum. I think I've even convinced a cute boy to come with me for a couple of weeks while I find my feet :dance: The bad thing about that is I'm going to have to drop him off in England again. The good thing about that is that it means I won't be as far South by November as I expected and so I'll hopefully be able to bump into more forum folk as I head south again, especially those leaving a bit later. Hopefully I'll get to bump into you Chris, that would be great! I thought I would be out of Southern France by the time you were there. I'm going to head for Langres first and then see where the wind takes me. Looking forward to seeing some of you in sunnier climes!



It may be cheaper to buy him a plane ticket and drop him off at an airport in France somewhere?

Go for it Chriss, have a great time. Wish I was following you this year.


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 2, 2018)

presently in Bertry (free leccy) in northern France, next stop Dun sur Meuse.....heading for Toulon & ferry to Sardinia then Sicily (again).
might stay in France if I could find a campsite that stays open all year & gives serious discount for long stays.....
suggestions anyone ??????
loads of good campsites on south coast of Sicily do good winter deals, my favourite one is €9 a night for over 30 day stay.

Camping in provincia di Ragusa| Camping Baia dei Coralli


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 2, 2018)

vanmandan said:


> presently in Bertry (free leccy) in northern France, next stop Dun sur Meuse.....heading for Toulon & ferry to Sardinia then Sicily (again).
> might stay in France if I could find a campsite that stays open all year & gives serious discount for long stays.....
> suggestions anyone ??????
> loads of good campsites on south coast of Sicily do good winter deals, my favourite one is €9 a night for over 30 day stay.
> ...



Looks lovely but what is the weather like?


----------



## vanmandan (Oct 2, 2018)

generally shorts & T shirts......I occasionally put the heating on for Jan & Feb nights......
but I'm a real wuss.
photo taken from my old van on my usual pitch.


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 2, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> It may be cheaper to buy him a plane ticket and drop him off at an airport in France somewhere?
> 
> Go for it Chriss, have a great time. Wish I was following you this year.



Yes, cheaper and waaaaaaaaaaay more convenient. But he's bringing a dog with him.


----------



## pamjon (Oct 5, 2018)

*South of France in Winter*

Hi Chris,
We are going down there in January. Thank you for all the information you gave us last year, we should now be better equipt. We now run on French gas bottles and have had a solar panel fitted. As usual, we will be chasing the Brocantes , possibly we may be able to meet up with you which would be very nice, especially if are buying the wine!
pj


----------



## kensowerby (Oct 5, 2018)

Off on Monday down to Dover Park and Ride for the night, have a look round Canterbury on Tuesday and then through the tunnel 4-30 pm, then down to Bonneval, after that its a steady run down to Portugal, havent any set routine other than a stop at Behobia to top up with cheap whisky :tongue::tongue:
Have to be back home for about the 10th December as our Grandaughter is making us great grandparents :baby::banana::banana:
Give me a wave if you see me on the road or if we are stationary call for drink:cheers:
Ken


----------



## alwaysared (Oct 6, 2018)

LindsayH said:


> Yes, cheaper and waaaaaaaaaaay more convenient. But he's bringing a dog with him.



Send him back and keep the dog, you know it makes sense 

Regards,
Del


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 11, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> Send him back and keep the dog, you know it makes sense
> 
> Regards,
> Del



:lol-049:


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 11, 2018)

Well. here I am in France then! It's been a bit of a rollercoaster. I've been very grateful for our fab POI map. The night before the tunnel was spent at Farthing Common, the first night in France I was at the one near Richebourg and the next night was Abbaye de Vauclair D886. The night after that was at a place we don't have on the map, but I think it could be added, we certainly didn't have any problems there: 48.6019374,4.7173393 - in the woods near a lake. Although it was a Monday night in October everywhere else round the lake was rammed with motorhomes!
Thanks again for the POI efforts Chris. 
Now staying for a few days at a friend's place near Langres before heading further South. I hope everyone's journeys and plans are going well!


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll add it to the POIs.

Glad you're having fun!


----------



## spigot (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm hoping to get away Mid December but the missus is talking about spending Xmas with the grand brats, if so, it will be early Jan.

Late Jan & Feb can be crap weather in Spain, have to take a quick ferry trip over the straits to Maroc.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tezza33 said:


> We hope to get away for a Month in France or Germany in about two weeks, then back home for appointments and hopefully away again for Xmas and New Year, I will post when something is definite


Still here because we are delayed again, but at least this year is finishing the same as the last two so I don't have to get used to change


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 18, 2018)

spigot said:


> I'm hoping to get away Mid December but the missus is talking about spending Xmas with the grand brats, if so, it will be early Jan.
> 
> Late Jan & Feb can be crap weather in Spain, have to take a quick ferry trip over the straits to Maroc.



But surely the weather in Northern Morocco is similar as it is not that much further south. You really have to go down to Agadir for the warm, and that really is a long drive - 3 countries away!!


----------



## redhand (Oct 18, 2018)

Spent 5 weeks last year algarve/andalucia from mid jan ...marvellous weather returning this year same time for 7 weeks hoping for the same


----------



## landoboguy (Oct 24, 2018)

What a great thread, got my juices flowing now, thinking of South of France onward down to Algarve from Mid Nov for my first trip in the new van. Then decide from there. may even stop out over crimbo.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 25, 2018)

You might find it a bit crowded on the coast, over the Xmas period. There's plenty of interesting inland Aires and POIs to explore, without the hassles.
Enjoy.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 20, 2018)

Following my mishap near Calais a month ago, followed by an immediate return to the UK, I'm off again and giving Calais a wide berth ...

Tonight I'm at Newhaven and I'm booked on the 2200 sailing to Dieppe on Saturday.

I would have preferred to go tomorrow morning but although there is space for the 'van there is no space for my dogs!

Bizarrely there is a limit of 25 dogs even though they travel in the vehicle.

The evening crossing and the Saturday morning crossing are ridiculously expensive, more than twice the fare ...

Hopefully I'll be by the Med just after Christmas.


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 20, 2018)

We have a Ferry booked for tomorrow at 12.50 but we are going to Bavaria first, we intend going to the South of France next so let people know where you are then if we can meet up it would be great, our first break after a few horrendous years so really looking forward to it


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 20, 2018)

Sounds a good plan Terry ...

I shall be working my way from the Spanish border at Cerbere eastwards.

When do you expect to travel to France?


----------

